

A Nobel for Valor - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/03/nobel-for-valor.html

======
dazzawazza
A Nobel is "in recognition of cultural and scientific advances". While the
work they are doing is brave, selfless and courageous I'm not sure a nobel is
the right award for this.

Most countries have an award for valour both inside[1] and outside[2] of the
military. A UN style award would be more appropriate I think.

In someways a Nobel doesn't match the ultimate sacrifice for little or no
personal gain that these people may well be giving.

[1]-<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_Cross>

[2]-<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Cross>

~~~
jgrahamc
You may be correct, but there is also the Nobel Peace Prize which is not for
the purposes you state. However, I'm not wed to it being the Nobel
organization, just needs to be international and visible.

